# Idea On Cd/radio Player



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

hello,
I am looking to replace my broken under the counter radio/cd player. Any brand or models that you know of? Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Is that all you want it to be is just a cd/radio? Or did you want one with dvd capabilities?
I don't really use the radio or cd player on ours anymore, I added a cable in the back of it for my iPod...no need for cd's


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Anymore any of the name brands are great. I kinda think the speakers in the Outbacks are poor quality, so you may look into replacing those too. Thats on my to-do list. On radios/speakers, you get what you pay for on quality, and features. Any DIN radio will fit. I'm sure that the glitzier radios will use a bit more power than a standard radio.

Carey


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm following Thor's lead on this one







.

Just purchased, but not yet installed a JVC KD-DV6200. Very nice unit. Plays DVD, CD, MP3, WMA, and of course AM/FM stereo. Having the DVD player built in to the stereo eliminates the need for a stand alone DVD player. Picked it up off of ebay (new) for about $225 delivered, I saw the exact same model at Frye's Electronics for $349.

I'm also in the process of replacing the stock speakers with some Pioneer TS-A1671R (about $50/pr). Wow, what a difference. I didn't think the old speakers were bad until I replaced them. Just holding a stock speaker in one hand, and a new Pioneer in the other, you can _see_ and _feel_ the difference, not to mention the improved sound quality. These are 6.5" round speakers, like the stock ones, and will install easily in the existing holes. Also, the factory white grill speaker covers will still work over the new speakers.

Good Luck and Happy Modding,








Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

familymanoregon said:


> hello,
> I am looking to replace my broken under the counter radio/cd player. Any brand or models that you know of? Thanks


Almost any car stereo will work. The biggest thing is what year your Outback is. The different model years will require different things in wiring.
Starting sometime in the 05 model year, Keystone went to the Jenson car stereos and you can swap this out with almost any car stereo of your choosing.
Prior to model year 05, Keystone used various under cabinet generic things that had their speakers wired in series and these would require the running of new wire to the speakers before a care stereo could be properly installed.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

And just to throw this in for giggles ---

The dealers replacement cost for the speakers that are included in the Outback is $1.87 each

Ok -- just in case you missed that -- ONE DOLLAR AND EIGHTY SEVEN CENTS...

So that just goes to show why you should upgrade your speakers if you use your stereo at all...

I threw in 4 Jensens and Holy Cow what a difference --


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Along these lines, the DH is looking into replacing the stereo/cd player in our 29FBHS to a stereo with a digital tuner so we can use our xm a little easier--anybody know of one that would fit in that space?

Brenda


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

outbackinMT said:


> Along these lines, the DH is looking into replacing the stereo/cd player in our 29FBHS to a stereo with a digital tuner so we can use our xm a little easier--anybody know of one that would fit in that space?
> 
> Brenda


Does your fiver have the Jensen stereo in it or one of those cheap "In the wall jobs"?


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Does your fiver have the Jensen stereo in it or one of those cheap "In the wall jobs"?


I'm prety sure it's of the cheap nature. . . Too cold to go out and check right now. . . he he he

Brenda


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

outbackinMT said:


> Does your fiver have the Jensen stereo in it or one of those cheap "In the wall jobs"?


I'm prety sure it's of the cheap nature. . . Too cold to go out and check right now. . . he he he

Brenda
[/quote]

Don't hold me too this, but if it's the type of unit I'm thinking of, then a wooden filler panel will have to be fabricated before a car stereo can be installed in that space.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Does your fiver have the Jensen stereo in it or one of those cheap "In the wall jobs"?


I'm prety sure it's of the cheap nature. . . Too cold to go out and check right now. . . he he he

Brenda
[/quote]

Don't hold me too this, but if it's the type of unit I'm thinking of, then a wooden filler panel will have to be fabricated before a car stereo can be installed in that space.
[/quote]

Yes--you're thinking of the right one. We were hoping we could find a similar unit instead of similar size with a digital tuner instead of having to do a carpentry mod.








That would entail some work and a saw-- ha ha

Brenda


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

outbackinMT said:


> Does your fiver have the Jensen stereo in it or one of those cheap "In the wall jobs"?


I'm prety sure it's of the cheap nature. . . Too cold to go out and check right now. . . he he he

Brenda
[/quote]

Don't hold me too this, but if it's the type of unit I'm thinking of, then a wooden filler panel will have to be fabricated before a car stereo can be installed in that space.
[/quote]

Yes--you're thinking of the right one. We were hoping we could find a similar unit instead of similar size with a digital tuner instead of having to do a carpentry mod.







That would entail some work and a saw-- ha ha

Brenda
[/quote]

Instead of a digital tuner, have you checked to see if the cheap junky unit has an AUX input? Many of them do and this would work even better than a digital tuner would.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

You could just use an FM transmitter instead of replacing the radio.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Scrib said:


> You could just use an FM transmitter instead of replacing the radio.


Thats what she's doing Scrib. Using an FM transmitter to be picked up on the FM radio.
The FM radio she has is an Analog tuner and is difficult to tune in to pick up the transmitter.
She was looking for a digital tuner so she could just dial in the desired frequency.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

OR,

you could be like us "early adopters" and possess a trailer without any external speakers. The only speakers are those that are built in to the lousy plastic piece of .... stuff that flows out of the black tank... that is impossible to get to tune right, looks like it was made out of about $1.13 of plastic and sounds like the speakers are mounted at the bottom of a shoebox. In order for us to install any form of upgrade we have to run new wires through the ceiling (which I haven't figured out how to do yet). Yuck.

Reverie


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Katrina said:


> You could just use an FM transmitter instead of replacing the radio.


Thats what she's doing Scrib. Using an FM transmitter to be picked up on the FM radio.
The FM radio she has is an Analog tuner and is difficult to tune in to pick up the transmitter.
She was looking for a digital tuner so she could just dial in the desired frequency.
[/quote]







digital tuner - I get it, now!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

familymanoregon said:


> hello,
> I am looking to replace my broken under the counter radio/cd player. Any brand or models that you know of? Thanks


Sounds like you have the same "Radio" I have. If all you want to do is replace with what you have you are welcome to mine. I've been planning to take mine out because I use my Pioneer boombox inside and out of the trailer. The pioneer has a remote you see and sounds bettter anyway. I don't think Pioneer can be beat for sound in the moderately priced stereos.
If you want it let me know. It'll just cost you the shipping.
Bob


----------

